# CigarBid is Definitely Addictive



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Never have been an auction kind of guy for cigars. In fact never really bought alot from the big online cigar discounters. This week an 80 year old buddy of mine wanted some cigars that I knew we could get real cheap on-line. He doesn't use the internet so I told him i'd get them for him. While on line with CI I did the Make an Offer option and scored even a better deal then I thought I would. That just motivated me to try CigarBid and see if I could pick up some deals. I have followed the posts over the years on the feedback on CigarBid-the good and bad. I had read often how addictive it was particularly for those who can't pass up a buy. Well let me tell you they are not lying. I picked up a bunch of stuff that I had wanted and some that I was curious to try off of reviews from some of our members. It is hard to pass up boxes for 25-34 dollars a box or packs of 5-15 cigars at some of the prices you can get. I can see that I will have to limit my visits. The list starts to add up quick and now I have to make room for some 125 sticks. What ins and outs do our members know about using CigarBid? I'm always interested in expanding my knowledge base, because I know I'll be on the site again.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, been there, bro! All I can say is this...find some self control NOW, or it will get worse--much worse. Once you realize that you can buy huge plastic bins at Walmart for $8 that work perfectly as humidors...and once it's filled you can buy another...well, I encourage you to put the brakes on now, lol!

My motto for 2009 is "Smoke more, buy less." So far I've still purchased far more than I've smoked...but I'm getting better!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Self control is very important for cbid


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program is your friend.. also when you find a stick you like dont go on cbid and get it right away... always use the lot watch list and track it for a few weeks and see what its going for.. another thing to do is go to cigarsinternational.com and take a certain % and subtract that and try to score that price on cigarbid since cigarbid is ran by cigarsinternational.. these are just a few things I do to get great deals


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

:smash:the devil site addictive??? how could that be.

seriously follow all the advice above and check around the variious categlories they have-- samplers, singles, quickies and quick buy. also use the search button if you are looking for a particular smoke.

often you will find duplicate auctions for the same smoke at the same time and some draw less attention.
and lasttly-- destroy your internet or let your wife or significant other put a parental control on your browsing lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

After a year of C Bid I finally had the testes to cancel my account,,,,I looked at my years total of cigars and how much I spent and nearly had a coronary,,its the equivalent of a very nice vacation to the Carribean for 10 days for 2 people. Isn't there a 12 step program to get off this site without going "cold turkey",,,,my fingers are twitching,,,my mind keeps racing to want to "watch this auction",,,,,stop the madness!


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I think I have a lesser form of the addiction than some, but I still have a problem. Last week I bought 25 cigars that I have absolutely NO room for. In fact, I already have about 10 cigars in overflow ziplock bags! Some cigars go for a real steal there, others not so much. Be sure to use C-H-I-M-P as Acesfull said earlier. It helps avoid getting ripped off!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I must be doing something wrong whith CHIMP ... can't get any information to come up. Put in various Padilla and RP cigars I know have been on CBid a lot lately but no auctions come up.

I started leaving the date fields blank, then started in 2007 and ended at present. Still nothing .... :crazy:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rodeo said:


> I must be doing something wrong whith CHIMP ... can't get any information to come up. Put in various Padilla and RP cigars I know have been on CBid a lot lately but no auctions come up.
> 
> I started leaving the date fields blank, then started in 2007 and ended at present. Still nothing .... :crazy:


When I put in my info I just keep going until I get to the dates,,,I don't put in any dates and get my info,,,,example on the 1932 Padilla Churchills:
*Max:*$280.00*Min:*$124.00*Avg:*$169.44*# Auctions:*34

Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto
*Max:*$76.00*Min:*$55.00*Avg:*$65.33*# Auctions:*18

Try again,,,,or PM me and I can walk u thru it.:ask:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

I've managed to stay away for a few weeks. My humi is pretty full... :car:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

C Bid is a home wrecker,,,I hide cigars like an alcoholic hides bottles,,,,


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to start shipping them to a friends house.:smoke2:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Wanna be friends?


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

My name is Tim, I'm powerless over Cbid and my life has become unmanageable. Ha Ha :boom:


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I just avoid it as much as I can. Every time I get on I see something else good. It's crazy.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've luckily have not made a bid since mid-April! Of course I've looked, but when I see something I want, I quickly close the browser and walk away for a few minutes. That has helped me a bit....until my birthday in August. I'm going all out come August! Got to stock up for the upcoming school year and winter! Yea buddy!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

every single time i go to the website i bid on something or just do a quick buy. In the long run im saving a ton of money compared to buying off of CI but man im out runnin out of room. That coolerdor is just not cuttin the mustard anymore. Might have to ask Bill for those 2 I bombed him back!! LOL just kidding Bill.


----------



## Nwayne (Jun 8, 2009)

I can smell cbid from a mile away


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Cigary said:


> C Bid is a home wrecker,,,I hide cigars like an alcoholic hides bottles,,,,


AHHH!! - Been there - done that!! Including the DIVORCE!!


----------



## El Smokey Bearo (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't even been on the forums a month and I've already made my first purchase from CBid. hwell:

I keep looking at the site going "ooo, I want some" then having to mentally smack myself to not bid. :lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

StogieSteve said:


> Never have been an auction kind of guy ........... I had read often how addictive it was particularly for those who can't pass up a buy. Well let me tell you they are not lying. ........ I can see that I will have to limit my visits. .........QUOTE]
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahahaahahahahhaahahahahaa!!! :rofl:
> 
> ...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> ......... Isn't there a 12 step program to get off this site without going "cold turkey",,,,my fingers are twitching,,,my mind keeps racing to want to "watch this auction",,,,,stop the madness!


Hahahahahahahaaaahaaaahaaaa!!

CLASSIC!!

Hmmmm let's see...... C-Gary............C-Bid........... coincidence?

*I DON'T THINK SO!!* 

Oh Man! Thanks for the belly laugh! :thumb:

.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Phil,,,,,,,I woke up today looking for CBID in my favorites that I removed a couple of days ago ( when I cancelled my account,,,yes,,,that's right,,I cancelled it. It wasn't a half hour later that my mind started drifting to opening it up with another credit card,,,embarrassing that I was in contact with customer service for 4 emails as to have them cancel my account,,,,and here I am not one hour later trying to find a way to open another account so that I don't get an email back from the same lady who cancelled it saying,,WTH is with you,,did u not try to cancel this earlier?)

Willpower,,,,,it's just a word that has no meaning in my life at all.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> I am going to start shipping them to a friends house.:smoke2:


I work for UPS, so I can just pick them up at work before they get put on the package car.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just passed my 2 week mark since I've bid and won anything on Cbid. I've suffered some shakes but over all i'm feeling good.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I quit too ... I found it was getting in the way of my heroin habit


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I dont lie to my wife about buying cigars......i just dont tell her!! I just pray she never ever opens the coolerdor!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

slyder said:


> I dont lie to my wife about buying cigars......i just dont tell her!! I just pray she never ever opens the coolerdor!!


Symantics,,,,commission or ommission are the same ideas on different pages,,,,,lol. I'd rather be caught for telling the truth than lying about it,,,the pain afterwards for lying is greater.

Incidentally,,,,this is how I was caught the first time,,she opened the coolerdor and asked WTF is this,,,a cooler full of cigars? My eyes were wide open and I said,,,"how did those get in there?" The rest of the story is not pretty.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Funny story.. thats why Im not married.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Symantics,,,,commission or ommission are the same ideas on different pages,,,,,lol. I'd rather be caught for telling the truth than lying about it,,,the pain afterwards for lying is greater.
> 
> Incidentally,,,,this is how I was caught the first time,,she opened the coolerdor and asked WTF is this,,,a cooler full of cigars? My eyes were wide open and I said,,,"how did those get in there?" The rest of the story is not pretty.


Its all friggin' downhill from there my friend!


----------



## El Smokey Bearo (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought I was doomed before. I just got a new phone, which now has unlimited web. I've already begun checking cbid on it... while I'm sitting in front of my computer.:al
There goes what little self control I had. :lol:


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

The prices on Cbid are great but 3 things keep me under control.

One, some shipping damage in my last order has left me a bit weary of ordering 5 packs. Two, CI superstore is not to far away so the price including shipping has to be real good or else I'll just go pick some up. Three, alot of what I smoke seems to never really be on CBid. Lately I've been into trying some of the 5 Vegas stuff, but once I try a handful more ill either buy a box or probably stop bidding on their site. I just don't see to much on there that I smoke on a regular basis (e.g. Alec bradley tempus, JDN Antano Churchills, etc.) Not really into the endless Ghurka listings.

I did buy a 5er of the 5 vegas gold churchills and got a box for 40$ an hour later. That was a steal IMO.

MrR


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The whole C-bid slope is _so _slippery one doesn't even need to wax their skiis!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Over 4 weeks since I've won or bought from the Devil Site!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmm haven't tried this site. Maybe if I do and get hooked like others, then when my wife gets upset I can make a deal
You cancel your E-Bay account and I'll cancel my C-Bid account...
:razz:


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

If you have not done so already, be sure to change the shipping to once a week vs. paying on every item you win! That will help to defray costs...

I have not bid on anything there in a solid week... :-|

I am going to try and smoke what I currently have and then stock up again on my favorites...

But any cigar bidding site (cbid, famous smoke, etc) is VERY ADDICTING!!!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Cigary said:


> C Bid is a home wrecker,,,I hide cigars like an alcoholic hides bottles,,,,


LOL

I can just picture you hiding zip lock bags full of cigars up over your ceiling tiles in your basement.
I bought a house that was owned by an alcholic 8 years ago and Im still finding empty mad dog bottles.

I try to set a limit on how many cigars I keep. When I smoke 15 cigars I go shopping to maintian my supply.

It usually works until a offer I cant refuse comes up.


----------



## ribletman (Jun 30, 2009)

I only found the devil site a couple weeks ago. I lose almost every auction I bid on, but have still managed to win a surprising dollar value of cigars. I guess I will just give myself a budget for a while to keep thing in control.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

tmanqz said:


> LOL
> 
> I can just picture you hiding zip lock bags full of cigars up over your ceiling tiles in your basement.
> I bought a house that was owned by an alcholic 8 years ago and Im still finding empty mad dog bottles.
> ...


If I told you that my life without C Bid for the last few weeks have been rocky,,it would not be an exagerration. I check C Bid for all my old cigar favorites and there they are,,,,still at the pricing I used to pay for them and every once in awhile,,,,under and that is when the palpatatioins begin. I just missed a deal,,,or 2 deals and I'm getting low on supplies. Then the voices start,,,cmon man,,,,they are at an all time low in pricing,,,do you really want to buy cigars at retail and be a dumbass? Yes, my voices call me names. Two auctions will end tonight and they are really good prices and the voices have now called in apparitions to haunt me.


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Funny story.. thats why Im not married.


Smart guy - VERY SMART!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Have never seen the attraction. They will tell you the average sale is above MSRP, that is why they are still in business.


----------



## ribletman (Jun 30, 2009)

Phantom57 said:


> Have never seen the attraction. They will tell you the average sale is above MSRP, that is why they are still in business.


I am a newbie on cigar bid, but so far I have had no trouble buying 5-packs and samplers cheaper per cigar than buying boxes from the lowest of the low of Internet sources. Also picked up a full box at about 70% of the cheapest box price I had seen anywhere. I am getting these prices while failing to win about 3/4ths of the items I bid on. As long as my bids are low, I can never pay too much for anything... And I will still win bids some of the time.

Following advice of other forum posters, as well as using my noggin', here are a few rules I use before bidding. Use these and you will never pay too much:


 Must have room in the normal humidor; and have no more humidor capacity than is reasonable.
Set a budget, and have active bids combined for no higher than the budget.
 *Always* check the box price per cigar at retailers that consistently sell at excellent prices. MSRP means nothing.
 Check the current CI price on any samplers, 5-packs, etc. No reason to ever bid close to this price, as a better deal will come in a few days.
Check historical prices on C.H.I.M.P.
Set your deliveries to once a week. You will save $3-5 per item after the first on shipping. It would also be good to only bid on items one shipping period a month to combine items into fewer shipments. $4 shipping on a $10 item is a huge increase in costs.
Use the Auto-Bid feature, if possible. I am outbid less often when I use auto-bid, even when set only to a $3 range. This is some sort of psychological effect.

Hope that helps,
Karl


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> .......Two auctions will end tonight and they are really good prices and the voices have now called in apparitions to haunt me............


oke:buymeeeeee_____










:director:arty:arty:arty:

heeheehaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaahaaaahaaaaaa!

.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

ribletman said:


> I am a newbie on cigar bid, but so far I have had no trouble buying 5-packs and samplers cheaper per cigar than buying boxes from the lowest of the low of Internet sources. Also picked up a full box at about 70% of the cheapest box price I had seen anywhere. I am getting these prices while failing to win about 3/4ths of the items I bid on. As long as my bids are low, I can never pay too much for anything... And I will still win bids some of the time.
> 
> Following advice of other forum posters, as well as using my noggin', here are a few rules I use before bidding. Use these and you will never pay too much:
> 
> ...


Nice post for your 4th post 
way to help the BOTL RG bump for you my friend


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

I won my first auction last night and already i can see this is going to be a problem lol. not only are the sticks at good prices, but some of the merch is real cheap too. :frusty:


----------



## redlegrod (Jun 24, 2009)

I just want to give everyone a bit of advice! Do not sit outside with your wife and drink several Margaritas and then think you can get on Cigarbid and make rational decisions. It just isn't possible! :mrgreen:


Rod


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you would have been safe with dont sit outside with your wife.......jk

Point taken though. You are a very wise man.

I did have a question. I was under the impression that items purchased on the same day would ship together and C-bid has killed me on this twice very dissapointed. I plan to change the shipping day thing. 

Any perspective?


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

stu929 said:


> I think you would have been safe with dont sit outside with your wife.......jk
> 
> Point taken though. You are a very wise man.
> 
> ...


Was one of them a quick buy for an auction that ended on a different day? Quick buys don't actually go through until the end date of the auction, no matter when you click "quick buy". Other than that, if the auctions end on the same day, I would think they would combine shipping.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

mistabman said:


> Was one of them a quick buy for an auction that ended on a different day? Quick buys don't actually go through until the end date of the auction, no matter when you click "quick buy". Other than that, if the auctions end on the same day, I would think they would combine shipping.


Nope both were on the same day. Both times was 2 items each shipped seperate on the same day..... for $4 a piece, instead of the .50 they qoute.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thought the first one was a fluke so no big deal thought I did something wrong. They sent something last night and its the same exact thing, one invoice, two packages, two shipping charges. So I have a 25 lbs humidor and an 8oz pack of cigars each costing 4 something a piece being delivered today...lol..

Oh well still fun just a little frustrating.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

I was confused about the quick buy also, doesn't seem so quick when you have to wait till the ending date... but oh well. I've never had a shipping problem though and they were quick to help fix my mistake when I accidentally ordered the same cigar twice, free of charge too!


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew I did something wrong over the past few years.

It was the coolerdors that did me in. 

(Somehow I have avoided CBid in 2009.)



ribletman said:


> Must have room in the normal humidor; and have no more humidor capacity than is reasonable.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> oke:buymeeeeee_____
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, don't make me come out there with my exorcist and throw cigar ashes all around your house,,,,the voices are getting louder and I suspect yours is one of them,,,,,you ashmaster!oke::frusty:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bahahaahaaahaaahaaahaaahahaaahaaaahahaaahaahaahaaahaahaahahaahaahaahaaahaahaaa!!*

:rofl:.......:rofl:.......:rofl:.......:rofl:......:rofl:.......:rofl:.......:rofl:.......:rofl:.......:rofl:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

mc2712 said:


> Over 4 weeks since I've won or bought from the Devil Site!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!! I am a recovering Cbid adict too. I am now over a month without bidding on anything there!

I also remind myself that their selection is limited. I can't get Dona Flor thru them. And sites like Atlantic often have better prices on boxes. etc.

Ya gotta battle those voices with whatever reason you can muster!
:bathbaby:


----------



## mp928 (Apr 16, 2009)

It has been 18 days since my last purchase although it seems like it was months ago! Before that, I did go 20 days without a purchase! I'm trying I'm trying!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

stu929 said:


> I think you would have been safe with dont sit outside with your wife.......jk
> 
> Point taken though. You are a very wise man.
> 
> ...


Ship once a week, you'll save a lot of money. Do it soon because it takes a few days for the changes to take effect on CBID. I saved a lot of money doing this method. That way a weeks worth of bids come together and your not paying $3 for shipping on a 5er


----------



## El Smokey Bearo (Jun 8, 2009)

redlegrod said:


> I just want to give everyone a bit of advice! Do not sit outside with your wife and drink several Margaritas and then think you can get on Cigarbid and make rational decisions. It just isn't possible! :mrgreen:
> Rod


Yea.... 7 beers (some kinda strong) plus CBid equals me out another $50, with no room for them. :frusty:

I've been registered on that site for about a month now and I'm already considering "forgetting" my password.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok,,,two months later I went back on,,,that's right! Off the wagon and bidding like there is not tomorrow and there may not be one if the wife finds out. So far today, 20 bids and I did them all in less than 20 minutes. There is no 12 step program,,,,the devil wins another soul and I have to find another humidor/coolerador! This is insanity at its lowest perverse level. Phil,,,I can hear you laughing 2500 miles away,,,,


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> The prices on Cbid are great but 3 things keep me under control.
> 
> One, some shipping damage in my last order has left me a bit weary of ordering 5 packs. Two, CI superstore is not to far away so the price including shipping has to be real good or else I'll just go pick some up. Three, alot of what I smoke seems to never really be on CBid. Lately I've been into trying some of the 5 Vegas stuff, but once I try a handful more ill either buy a box or probably stop bidding on their site. I just don't see to much on there that I smoke on a regular basis (e.g. Alec bradley tempus, JDN Antano Churchills, etc.) Not really into the endless Ghurka listings.
> 
> ...


ok, I take this all back. I've probably placed ten orders since this post and have about 4 pending right now. It's all downhill from here.

MrR


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> ok, I take this all back. I've probably placed ten orders since this post and have about 4 pending right now. It's all downhill from here.


It sure is...

Especially when you say to yourself this is my last bid for a while, and you place a bid on some smokes, then realize it is for the next shipping week... You will then have to justify buying more cigar for that week to help defray shipping costs. This will happen, I gaurantee it!!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> lol, been there, bro! All I can say is this...find some self control NOW, or it will get worse--much worse. Once you realize that you can buy huge plastic bins at Walmart for $8 that work perfectly as humidors...and once it's filled you can buy another...well, I encourage you to put the brakes on now, lol!


Thanks alot for the plastic bin info... :kicknuts: Must resist urge to visit cbid... RIGHT NOW! I try to stay away from cbid cause I've got terrible self control at times, I just love to see the UPS guy rolling up in front of the house or comming home to find one of those little notes on the door.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

defcon3 said:


> It sure is...
> 
> Especially when you say to yourself this is my last bid for a while, and you place a bid on some smokes, then realize it is for the next shipping week... You will then have to justify buying more cigar for that week to help defray shipping costs. This will happen, I gaurantee it!!!


Oh how true this is,,,,they get you coming and going and its all about mind control. It's my mind and I have lost control.


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

dinoa2 said:


> :smash:the devil site addictive??? how could that be.
> 
> seriously follow all the advice above and check around the variious categlories they have-- samplers, singles, quickies and quick buy. also *use the search button* if you are looking for a particular smoke.
> 
> ...


I must be doing something wrong, I search for "man o war" and nothing comes up. Whats the deal?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Richm20 said:


> I must be doing something wrong, I search for "man o war" and nothing comes up. Whats the deal?


You have to type it in this way ( copy and paste this into the search )

Man O' War


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You have to type it in this way ( copy and paste this into the search )
> 
> Man O' War


Ok when I C&P it kind of works, but when I type it the same way, nothing comes up. Also if I C&P from the site lets just say, "Man O' War Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars" this is from the site, nothing comes up. Whats the deal?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Richm20 said:


> Ok when I C&P it kind of works, but when I type it the same way, nothing comes up. Also if I C&P from the site lets just say, "Man O' War Flight Sampler - 8 Cigars" this is from the site, nothing comes up. Whats the deal?


I know what you are saying,,,right now there are 11 auctions going on that has anything to do with Man O' War,,,if you just type in Man O' War Flight Sampler or Cornona it will not come up with what you are looking for. For now, all you will get is if you C & P what I posted before,,,unless you want to go thru ALL LOTS and see for yourself,,,but I think all you will see is the 11 current auctions.


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I know what you are saying,,,right now there are 11 auctions going on that has anything to do with Man O' War,,,if you just type in Man O' War Flight Sampler or Cornona it will not come up with what you are looking for. For now, all you will get is if you C & P what I posted before,,,unless you want to go thru ALL LOTS and see for yourself,,,but I think all you will see is the 11 current auctions.


I guess my question is, what are you typing that Im not? when I type in Man O' War, i get nothing. What is different about the wat you type it?
Thanks


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749174

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749550

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 748522

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 748828

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 748144

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749421

I just typed in "Man" and scrolled down to the M's

Shawn


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Richm20 said:


> I guess my question is, what are you typing that Im not? when I type in Man O' War, i get nothing. What is different about the wat you type it?
> Thanks


That is all I am typing in,,,honestly don't know why you don't get anything in your search,,,,that is truly weird!!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> It sure is...
> 
> Especially when you say to yourself this is my last bid for a while, and you place a bid on some smokes, then realize it is for the next shipping week... You will then have to justify buying more cigar for that week to help defray shipping costs. This will happen, I gaurantee it!!!


gulp, um yep. crikey, I thought that sorta thing only happens to me. Fortunately, the site is down for a while now. Wait, dammmmmmmit, I need it back up so someone can outbid me on an auction ending tonight....I don't want to get forced into buying more for next weeks ship!


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

Question. I won my first "bid" yesterday 

I dont understand why Im paying $22 when the other 2 bidders shown were only at $10. I didnt do auto bid, but I kept bidding till I was the high bidder, at least thats what I thought I was doing.
I need to get to 30 posts before I can insert the link to the winning bid, this is post 29 so I will add it in a sec.


----------



## Richm20 (May 31, 2009)

Richm20 said:


> Question. I won my first "bid" yesterday
> 
> I dont understand why Im paying $22 when the other 2 bidders shown were only at $10. I didnt do auto bid, but I kept bidding till I was the high bidder, at least thats what I thought I was doing.
> I need to get to 30 posts before I can insert the link to the winning bid, this is post 29 so I will add it in a sec.


Also it shows the bid needed to win is $13

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749514


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Richm20 said:


> Also it shows the bid needed to win is $13
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749514


I would write them and ask them about it. The only way your bid should be that high is if someone was actively bidding against you which would have in turn raised the bid of the other two since they were using the auto-bid feature. Hopefully C-bid will make it right.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Richm20 said:


> Also it shows the bid needed to win is $13
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 749514


yep, sumthin rotten in Cbidmark. call them, looks like a software glitch type of problem. they will fix it up for you.


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

So I'm polishing off an old box of RP Vintage 1990 churchills and planning on buying another. Couple days back I see 5ers of these sticks going for 17 each (5 available, buy it now option). So for 68$ I'm essentially buying a box of cigars that CI sells for 150$. I assume they are still turning a profit but I did not think the markup was that high for cigars. 

What gives? (I'm obviously not complaining)

MrR


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

C-Bid is my number one resource. The prices are enough to smile big about and my wife doesn't have to be to upset about the bill. I used to use a local shop and prices are about double what you would find on cigarbid.com.

Such low prices and a variety can get a rookie cigar smoker in trouble though


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

DAmmmmmmmmmmm the devil site! And daammmmmmmmmm all of you botls! you have driven me to mass accumulation of boxes and fivers etc. Now I will have to swipe my mom's little-used cooler to stuff full of stix and put deep in the back of my closet so my wife won't see it.
No more cbid for a long time! No! no! And get those voices out of my head....now! I am not listening....HMMMMMMHMMMMHMMMM. :spank:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Stinkdyr said:


> DAmmmmmmmmmmm the devil site! And daammmmmmmmmm all of you botls! you have driven me to mass accumulation of boxes and fivers etc. Now I will have to swipe my mom's little-used cooler to stuff full of stix and put deep in the back of my closet so my wife won't see it.
> No more cbid for a long time! No! no! And get those voices out of my head....now! I am not listening....HMMMMMMHMMMMHMMMM. :spank:


Ha Ha,,,,and so it begins. BTW,,,one of those voices in your head is Fiddlegrin. He enjoys my pain on C Bid!


----------



## CIGARMAN41360 (Jul 22, 2009)

I stay away from that site. One day i get nothing the next i get 10.


----------



## MrSmokey (May 18, 2010)

I realize this last post is about a year old, but I freaking belly-laughed at some of these posts on here tonight! I guess I'm relieved to see that I'm not the only one suffering from the C-Bid shakes out there... It all started innocently enough with a Thompson Cigars sale, then a Google search for "discount cigars" (BAD, VERY BAD) then I won my first Cbid, and - well - my wife got me an ECCJ "best of" magazine for a business trip (if she only knew what supplying me with dirty cigar mags would do to my impressionable midlife mind), then I bought a 2009 cigar encyclopedia, started reading up on all I was missing, and - well......

Seven humidors now full and they're still coming. Someone please SAAAAAAVE MEEEEEEE from myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I get a complete rush from last-minute nabs of obscure brands and specialty smokes for a fraction of other discounters. And I get pretty @#!*% if someone out-nabs me, too. It's pathetic.

But it feels like Christmas Eve every night as the close of my bids approach and I get giddy like a little kid - that is - until the morning after... or - even worse - when my wife is here to receive yet ANOTHER package from UPS for me before I happen to catch it. But that wonderful aroma when you first open a full humidor of fine, aged tobacco sleeping so peacefully....it's one of life's best moments! Alas, to the uninitiated Cbid virgins out there, I beg of you: 

DO............NOT...............TYPE..........C......BID..............INTO GOOGLE!!!! :doh:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

What has helped me step away from cbid is saying to myself, "I know I prefer coronas and petit corona vitolas.......and I know that cbid has very few offerings in this size, so I will move on, and from now on only buy the size cigars I like, when I need to restock, from places that have them."

I am not cured, but it has helped.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Just know the prices of what you are bidding on. I've seen people bid numbers on items I've wanted and a lot of listings will close out at a price greater than what CI offers on their own website.

The deals are predominantly in boxes from what I've seen thus far. The 5 packs won't save you much, if any.

Know what you're bidding on, know the price CI retails them for, and have fun. Don't get caught up in the auction and over pay.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ckay said:


> Just know the prices of what you are bidding on. I've seen people bid numbers on items I've wanted and a lot of listings will close out at a price greater than what CI offers on their own website.
> 
> The deals are predominantly in boxes from what I've seen thus far. The 5 packs won't save you much, if any.
> 
> Know what you're bidding on, know the price CI retails them for, and have fun. Don't get caught up in the auction and over pay.


Use this for a historical view of cigars you are interested in so you don't overbid. It's a great tool so you don't get taken for a ride. Oh, wait til you start with the Habanos if you think CBID is a mistress?
CHIMP - Cbid Historical Information Management Program


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I'm a super noobie and already addicted to this site. cbid + member reviews here = bad.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was looking into Cbid just the other day and looking at prices but found it hard to gauge what an item might go for. I see CHIMP mentioned here and went to look at that and see the last database update was 4/19/09. Kind of outdated today especially since taxes are high over the last year. Is there a way to get the database updated?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless you are a comparative shopper by nature and have your own favorites that you know what the MSRP is it's a bit hard to keep up with some pricing. I know that Cigar Encyclopedia hasn't updated their stuff since August of 09 either. Start comparing some of the most popular sites and keep them handy for future comparisons.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Unless you are a comparative shopper by nature and have your own favorites that you know what the MSRP is it's a bit hard to keep up with some pricing. I know that Cigar Encyclopedia hasn't updated their stuff since August of 09 either. Start comparing some of the most popular sites and keep them handy for future comparisons.


Exactly. If there is a lot on Cbid I am interested in, I browse the internet for the going prices on that particular cigar, figure an average, subtract 15-20%, then go back to Cbid and bid with this amount as my max. I'd say I miss out on about 60% of the lots I bid on, but the other 40% I get on the cheap handily make up for it. TBO, I wish I could lose more lots because I am completely out of room.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I signed up yesterday..and have bid on a few 5 packs that people here have said were worthy of a try. It seems harmless enough...of course that's what I said about Ebay 8 years ago...


----------



## tmf2 (Apr 16, 2010)

My wife looking over the CC statement stated "YOU SPENT 500 DOLLARS ON CIGARS LAST MONTH?"
i cannot believe it myself how buying those fivers add up ! Truly is a time to set a budget.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I signed up yesterday..and have bid on a few 5 packs that people here have said were worthy of a try. It seems harmless enough...of course that's what I said about Ebay 8 years ago...


Cbid is harmless, if you show some restraint and stay within your budget. Don't get me wrong, I was hooked on Cbid like a crackhead, and had a couple of unpleasent ass-chewings from "the boss" about the money I was dropping, but now I am selective and patient with the lots I bid on.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am glad I have not been on cbid since last year. It is very hard to stay away


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Just won my first auction on a tin of Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Minutos.$15 bucks seems ok. 

That wasn't so bad....I can stop whenever I want.....:hand:

I have heard good things about those Padrons....think I'll bid on a few of those....


----------



## quantim0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just started on there. I decided to use my card with the $500 limit so it doesn't get out of control. I grabbed a box of Tat havana victorias for $105 and DPG cuban classic belicosos for $85.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I like the fact that I can try such a variety of different smokes in 5 packs.After a few sticks,you should be able to see if they float your boat or not.I tried some Fuentes the other day..the first one was hard to pull on..and rather uneventful flavor-wise,but the second one was excellent. I guess you should never judge a cigar from one example.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> ....... It seems harmless enough...


oh that's rich! that is a beaut!

:rotfl:


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Breakaway500 said:


> Just won my first auction on a tin of Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real Minutos.$15 bucks seems ok.
> 
> ...


I picked up some of those recently too........they could use some dryboxing, but I really liked the flavor. Solid minis!


----------

